# sno-way down pressure not wking



## Dragon (Nov 29, 2014)

HELP W DOWN PRESSURE; I have sno-way L2690 plow sys and DP not wking correctly. Light bar does not go up to mount on frame but a few clicks in beginning, and then i have to lightly push it up as it seems DP wants to wk but just doesnt seem to have the power. also when using DP while plowing in the past I could feel intermittant surges reinforcing the DP which i dont notice now. This all started as I began using it for our blizzard in Buff. NY after sitting all summer. Any help appreciated.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check the pressure switch.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

pressure switch,
fluid level,
wire connection quality,
compare to other angles of the plow and power shown otherwise,


search the site ... there should be several repair manuals or links posted to it.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 29, 2014)

*DP not wking*

Pressure switch good continuity; fluid level good; Switched E & F valve & coils w/ no imp; and connections look good ? stumped ?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

What are you using to measure the impedance and comparing to what? Wires may look good but can be broken fully partially inside the jackets.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 29, 2014)

*DP not wking*

OK< Not exactly sure how to test wires ? continuity start to finish ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If the unit is doing everything else correctly isn't charging under DP it has a pressure switch issue.

Perhaps a it bad pressure switch, no power to the pressure switch, no ground from the pressure switch (low side switched, a ground provided though the presuure swith actives the motor,) a miss wired harness incorrectly connected to the pressure switch, a disconnected wire to the pressure switch (in or out, covered by no power in, no power out above) a bad control not activating the pressure switch, dirt "blinding" the pressure switch, etc. 

If the motor does engage under DP but does for other functions and the unit lowers under gravity drop than is a pressure switch related issue.

If it were a valving issue the motor would run but not build a pressure head or operate in an inapproprate manner.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 29, 2014)

*DP not wking*

OK Thanks, just so we are on same page- everything wks but DP, with continuity thru pressure switch. Will check for power to switch later after home from wk. i'm assuming one side of switch will be + and other - ? And what do you mean a bad controll not activating the switch- the mother board ? I had to have that replaced last Nov and not cheap as you prob know.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 29, 2014)

*DP not wking*

Basher, I have power to one side of pressure switch (brown lead) when i hit button. Each time i hit DP button I hear a click but no DP. BUT, if I angle Rt or Lt briefly, and then hit DP button it works. Any thoughts ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Excuse me if I tell you things you know.

this is a ground switched system. You should have 12 volts to both sides of all coils, switches 12 volt motor solenoids, etc at all times. The module provides the ground activating the coil.

The pressure switch provides a ground path for the 12volt motor solenoid. 

So you tell me you have 12 volt to one side of the switch but not the other? 12 volt at brown wire side but not the yellow? 

Try unplugging the yellow wire coming from the pressure switch and jumping the switch to a ground for a second. Does the motor run?


----------



## Dragon (Nov 29, 2014)

*DP not wking*

Jumped yellow wire terminal on pressure switch to ground w/ DP activated and motor did not run. heard nothing.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 29, 2014)

*DP not wking*

And for the record you are not telling me anything I know ! I am a student. Thank you for the help.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Did you remove the switch and clean it? If so and that didn't fix it, I'm guessing you have a bad pressure switch.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 29, 2014)

didn't remove clean switch; Looks like it unscrews ? how do I clean it ? Please excuse my lack of knowledge. Never wkd on hydraulics before


----------



## Dragon (Nov 29, 2014)

*DP not wking*

didn't remove & clean switch; Looks like it unscrews ? how do I clean it ? Will fluid leak all over ? Please excuse my lack of knowledge. Never wkd on hydraulics before


----------



## Dragon (Nov 29, 2014)

*DP not wking*

How would you clean a pressure switch on a sno-way plow once it's out ? Should I expect lots of fluid to leak out & anything else to be aware of ?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Dragon;1889775 said:


> How would you clean a pressure switch on a sno-way plow once it's out ? Should I expect lots of fluid to leak out & anything else to be aware of ?


 snoways are pretty forgiving plows. At this point the odds are pretty good your switch is bad. Granted we are hundreds of miles apart.

RTFM ... It's pretty easy to identify then swap a part.

http://www.snoway.com/service.cfm

Follow the Search By Product, then select Trouble Shooting.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 29, 2014)

*DP not wking*

OK, Tks. I'm pretty sure its pressure switch also. will let you know how i make out. Will take it out and see if I can figure out how to clean it first and if that doesn't wk i'll replace it.


----------



## Ttaz63 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi all anyone come across the do just jumping brought it to the dealer for 6 hrs changed everything under the sun still no luck they called the service dept for snoway and they are out of ideas hopefully someone can help ty


----------



## Ttaz63 (Feb 22, 2021)

That's do not do lol


----------

